

A minimal, single-column Jekyll theme – Travelogue - SalGnt
http://sgentile.it/Travelogue/

======
SalGnt
GitHub Repository:
[https://github.com/SalGnt/Travelogue](https://github.com/SalGnt/Travelogue)

